# Glove box insert replacement



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello, how can I replace the glove-box insert (1968 Le Mans).
Do I have to remove the insert fom the front or from the back ?
(also remove the glove box door ?)
regards: Peter


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

From the Front, No need to remove the door.
If you look closely at the insert it has fold lines on the sides that you just gently compress so you can slip it into the opening.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

If you need one, I have a new insert for a 68, $12, free shipping.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

...free shipping to germany ?


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Only if I emigrate from the US to Germany.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Better not emigrate to germany, Fuel / oil is tooooo expensive....
But please let me know the postage if possible.
regards: Peter


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi kobold.

I just replaced mine and due to the rigidity of the new box insert (and maybe your old one) I believe you will have to remove and replace from the back of the dash. 

As GTOJUNIOR said, you do not need to remove the glove box door. In terms of the insert fastener screws, you do not need to remove or loosen the screws that hold the glovebox door latch to the dash. It will save you from having to readjust it.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks a lot. !


----------

